
LXer: VideoJS - The Open Source HTML 5 Video Player - darkduck
http://lxer.com/module/newswire/view/157276/index.html
======
garethsprice
Nice. Anyone got any bets on which open source video player will become the
standard?

We're using jPlayer (<http://www.jplayer.org>) here, which seems to have more
traction than VideoJS so far
(<http://www.google.com/trends?q=videojs%2Cjplayer>), but it's nearly a year
since any updates were released.

------
moonboots
Direct link:

<http://videojs.com/>

